# What is the best breed for a family with a 9 and 7 year old



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Let me first say the dog isn't for the kids it is for the family (but they have kids)

What is a good dog for a 9 year old boy and a 7 year old girl? 

Someone asked me this the other day and being that I don't have kids I really didn't have an answer.

Here is what I know this couple is looking for a family dog (not for the kids but they have kids)

They live in a 3 bedroom house and have a huge yard.

They take daily walks.

The little boy is into a few activities (sports mostly, he likes to run)

And the little girl is a dancer. 

Both kids are very mature for their age. Grew up with a dog in the house but the dog passed. They were taught from birth how to treat a dog.

Both kids are very calm natured. They would like a dog that will curl up with them while they read and study but will always be ready to run and play during the afternoons and weekends (don't forget breaks and summers)

The parents want a dog that isn't too too difficult to train but it doesn't have to be extremely easy either.

Shedding isn't a huge issue as long as it isn't a large amount. (The little girl has mild allergies) She doesn't do well with really long haired dogs. So short to medium coat. She can be around most dogs but for some reason Poms and shelties tend to irratate her allergies. (Haven't figured out why)

The family does take a nightly walk around the neighborhood. They have land that they are planning to put a house on that is further out in the country.

Money isn't a huge issue. They are looking into a medium sized dog atleast, maybe a large. (Always open to toy sized dogs, no giants. Though they like the Berenese Mountian dog)

They are looking into shelter and rescue dogs as well but they are also looking into getting a dog from a breeder. It depends on what they really decide they want.

What would you say is a good family dog from what you know about this family? 


(also they said No Pits, rotties, or Dobies something about BSL where they live)


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

well, goldens and labs are both really well known for being good family dogs, and are easy to train. they are also very active dogs and would do well with a large backyard. they also tend to be good with children. i have a lab who has never been around kids, but loves them!

however, they do shed. a lot. the length of the coat does not really affect how much or how little a dog sheds...

i also really hate to make absolute statements about a breed, because really each dog is different.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds like just about anything would work for them......I would just suggest going down to the local shelter and meeting a few different dogs ...see which dog individual personality fits w/the family...suck for them about the BSL


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

They also wanted to know if there was a way to figure out which dogs the little girl might not be allergic to and the ones she is allergic too. But I told them they might have to find someone who will let them do a trial run like over a weekend to see how the little girl can handle having the dog (and if her allergies don't act up)


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, they should probably look for breeds with single coats because they produce less dander. Poodles of course are always at the top of the list for people with allergies, but I don't think the little boy would be too happy with a poodle. Even if they got a standard. What about a standard Schnauzer or an Airedale Terrier?


----------



## Tinkerbellrabbitry (Oct 10, 2008)

There is no right or wrong answer to this question, but I would recommend a Labrador or Golden I have two of them and they are the best dogs I have ever had. They are great around kids but they tend to shed a lot in the 
winter.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Labs and goldens, of course.

Weimeraners also come to mind
Smooth coat collies (lol, of course).
Australian Shepherds are good medium sized dogs. They do tend to have a LOT of energy.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

smooth collie!!
I have 3 kids, 15, 12 and 8. Our collie is just the best with them. He is big, but not overly powerful. I love labs and goldens, I have friends who have them and those dogs are a much more powerful dog then our collie. My 8 year old has no problems walking him. Where as her friend who has a lab the same age cannot walk her dog.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

honestly they sound like a very easy going family. If I were them I would take a drive down to the local shelter and go see what's inside. I bet their perfect dog is in there.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Poodles of course are always at the top of the list for people with allergies, *but I don't think the little boy would be too happy with a poodle. Even if they got a standard*.


Really? And why do you say that? You won't find a more athletic, versitile dog than a Standard Poodle! They hunt, they entertain (circus performers), they guide blind handlers, provide a multitude of tasks to assist disabled handlers, are marvelous therapy dogs, and excel at SAR as well. They're loyal, eager to please, easy to train, and are marvelous companions. What, exactly, is it about the Poodle that you think a 9 yr. old boy wouldn't be happy with? 

My 12-yr. old grandson comes over several times a week to get one of my Poodles to spend time with, either at the park, or back at home with him, just hangin' out.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I was once interested in the Flat Coated Retriever. I spoke to a breeder at a dog show about them. He said they were good with kids, he had a 2 y/o. He told me they didn't shed nearly as much as Goldens, he also breeds them, because they have a single coat. He also told me they were a hardy breed, although I've heard they do have a few problems since.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

They are looking into poodles since they met mine but I suggested they go with the Standard or if they wanted something smaller go with a minature. I don't think a toy poodle would be the best fit (and I think the little boy would do better with a bigger one)


They mentioned that they like Border Collies but weren't sure if the little girl could handle that.


I told them whatever they choose since I wasn't much help to do plenty of research to make sure its right for the family


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The first breed that came to my mind was a standard poodle....safest bet allergy wise and fits all the other criteria too. I also thought smooth collie...I'd do a trial run with one though, if possible...could be the double coat that the girl has issues with, and smooths still have double coats and still do shed.

ETA after reading your last post...I think they could be alright with a bc too, depending again on the allergy issues. Their situation is pretty much the same as mine only no allergies here, and we do fine with a bc. They come in smooth too.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Golden retriever...they really don't shed all that much (and it comes off as little wisps that form tumbleweeds and are easy to pick up lol) and are not necessarily that bad for allergies. Because their fur is so silky, allergens tend to fall right out of it rather than getting caught in the coat and being brought inside. My mom is severely allergic to dogs and even when we visit and stay over night, she hardly has any symptoms from Zoe...an afternoon visiting my aunt who has a bichon (supposedly a hypo-allergenic dog), however, leaves her sick.

I would really suggest rescue or shelter especially because of the allergies...they should find a group that will let them spend some time with the dog before making a commitment to see if the girl's allergies are bad...they don't want to have to give up the dog after awhile.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

DogsforMe said:


> I was once interested in the Flat Coated Retriever. I spoke to a breeder at a dog show about them. He said they were good with kids, he had a 2 y/o. He told me they didn't shed nearly as much as Goldens, he also breeds them, because they have a single coat. He also told me they were a hardy breed, although I've heard they do have a few problems since.


I've owned and bred Flatcoats for nearly 15 years. They are great with kids if they are TAUGHT to be gentle. They are, by nature, boisterous and outgoing dogs, and can easily harm a small child or frail person without meaning to. They need lots and lots of early training or you will have a mess on your hands. 

Flatcoat puppies are notoriously "mouthy," and will grab and pull clothing and even skin--they are very much still a working retriever and want something in their mouth at all times--if you don't teach them what they can and cannot carry around, they will make do with whatever they find. They are smart and creative, and if you don't give them enough to do, they will make it up on their own.

They are "doggy" dogs--love digging, mud, puddles, chewing and can even become nuisance barkers if they are bored. They MUST be with their people and do not make good outside-only dogs at all. They love to learn, love to do things, love water and swimming and running and playing.

They do shed, but they have no undercoat, so it isn't like a Golden. We find the hair tends to collect in corners and under chairs, so fairly easy to clean up after. 

Not sure I'd call them a "hardy" breed, as the average lifespan is only about 7 1/2 - 8 years old due to a huge cancer problem in the breed. Cancer runs in every bloodline, so any breeder claiming they don't have cancer in their lines is one to avoid (very small gene pool). More than just a couple of dogs die very young each year from cancer. Dogs from our house/lines have tended to live, on average, to about 10 years of age, but we have lost several at age 5 to cancer (malignant histiocytosis and osteosarcoma).

Flatcoats also can have hip dysplasia, luxating patellas, elbow dysplasia, epilepsy, allergies, bloat, glaucoma, PRA, problems with ear infections, liver and kidney problems, and many of them can and will eat socks, rocks, pot holders, small towels, underwear, etc.

Having said all of that, they can be a great family dog for someone willing to put a lot of time into teaching them manners. They are smart and love to learn, but get bored with a lot of repetition, so lots of short training sessions work better than one long one. 

The majority of Flatcoat breeders are very protective of this breed. If you find one that isn't, that should be a red flag. IF you find one that insists the entire litter is show quality and all puppies must be shown, that should be a red flag. If you find one that doesn't sell puppies on spay/neuter (and they are out there), that should be a red flag. If you find one that doesn't have, at a minimum, clearances for hips, patellas, eyes AND gonioscopy (another eye exam), that is a red flag. If you find a breeder that claims their lines don't have a cancer problem, that is a huge red flag.

From what it sounds like, a Flatcoat MIGHT work for this family, as long as they do their homework ahead of time. A well-bred Flatcoat puppy is not at all cheap, but a good breeder will back the dog up with ready knowledge and advice, a health guarantee, and will be able to tell you what they expect from this particular breeding. Anything less, and you should run in the other direction.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

My cousins had a standard poodle and their little boy hated having a poodle because his friends made fun of him for having such a girly dog. But, I suppose all children aren't like that and if this little boy wouldn't mind a poodle, the standard would definitely be perfect for them.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

poodleholic said:


> Really? And why do you say that? You won't find a more athletic, versitile dog than a Standard Poodle! They hunt, they entertain (circus performers), they guide blind handlers, provide a multitude of tasks to assist disabled handlers, are marvelous therapy dogs, and excel at SAR as well. They're loyal, eager to please, easy to train, and are marvelous companions. What, exactly, is it about the Poodle that you think a 9 yr. old boy wouldn't be happy with?
> 
> My 12-yr. old grandson comes over several times a week to get one of my Poodles to spend time with, either at the park, or back at home with him, just hangin' out.


I have two standard poodles which all the men and boys I know love and admire them for all of the reasons listed above--not to mention standards are great swimmers, can have a good prey drive, are clean, can be a rather good watch dog and yet are sweet, lovable and very humanlike--they definitely become another family member, not just a pet. They are strong but graceful--Mine even go with me to the nursing home where I work during the holidays--which starts with Halloween----
If you do decide on a standard make sure you go to a reputable breeder as standards can have some health issues which can be greatly reduced by a good breeder who does the appropriate testing, etc.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am on board with the standard poodle too. They are awesome dogs for anyone. Great family dogs, protective, yet not aggressive. They aren't yappy, don't shed, LOVE to play with kids, are VERY smart, (I belive the 2nd smartest breed)don't "require" alot of exercise to keep them from being nutty. There are haircuts that aren't "girly" like German trims. Very manly trims. No one can go wrong with a standard. 

Someone mentioned an airedale terrier...I would not recommend any terrier to a home with children unless the parents and the children are well versed in keeping in charge. I have an airedale, and am active in my state airedale club, and they are NOT a dog for everyone. They can be animal aggressive, and are a very dominant dog..they need to constantly be kept in check, they are a terrier. They will also shed if they are clipped, rather than handstripped, which may not do well for the little girl with the possible allergies. They aren't generally a "wanting to please my owner" type dog. 

Regardless of the dog they choose, have them find a reputable breeder that will answer their questions, let them visit and test the allergies. Make them aware of breed specific health testing, etc.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I like standard poodles but poodles do require grooming regularly...My breed of choice is the boston terrier .They are great with children (mine have been around newborn up to age 10) they are active yet not hyper and do good in agility and obediance.They require little grooming and love everyone they meet.My dogs are not barkers any of them.They can go from apartments to a country home and do great.I love mt BT'S


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I was their age (7-9) we got a standard poodle. Except for clipping him every 4-6 weeks, he ws the best dog for us kids. Playful and so smart. 

We clipped him short all over (hair about an inch or less long) and clippes his face and feet very close. Because the Standard Poodle doesn't ahve much of a brow, we left the hair longer on top of the head and on the end of the tail (a 'pom' if you will). I believe the fromal name for his clip as a "kennel clip." 

He was an awesome dog. Unfortunately, my parents did not know better (this was in the 1960's.. DANG I am OLD!!!!) and they got this dog from a BYB. He had seizures on occasion but lived to be 13. 

We took him camping and fishing and out when I rode the horse, out when I rode the bike, hiking.. everywhere. 
He was a REALLY good dog. I would have one today but you DO have to clip them and that was MY job for 13 years. We had cheap clippers and I had to give him a bath first.. and do the clipping and the clean up. My Brother or sister fed him and watered him. I don't know why I ended up with the clipping job. LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellrabbitry (Oct 10, 2008)

kacaju said:


> smooth collie!!
> I have 3 kids, 15, 12 and 8. Our collie is just the best with them. He is big, but not overly powerful. I love labs and goldens, I have friends who have them and those dogs are a much more powerful dog then our collie. My 8 year old has no problems walking him. Where as her friend who has a lab the same age cannot walk her dog.


Try a gentle leader they work great!


----------



## redbassetlover (Oct 24, 2008)

haha, going pretty much against all the other post but I think a basset would be good...

- Bassets are good with kids
- Bassets LOVE walks (no matter what others say about them being "lazy")
- Bassets are calm natured (with age and depending on the dog, all have different natures)
- Bassets would love to curl up with a little kiddy while they read 
- Bassets (against what most believe and are told) are actually not THAT hard to train, just have to be consistent.. they will learn.
- Bassets shed but with brushing it helps stop shedding a little
- Bassets are Med-Lg dogs

I think this would be a good addition. I have 2 bassets and every kid they have met they have loved and they love walks and are smart and know commands.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Not the most common family pet, but I love English Setters. We got our first one (as a stray who showed up) when I was a kid and my parents love the breed so much that's all they've had since. My dad actually got interested in bird hunting after watching them point in the yard. 

They do need exercise and they love to run! A fenced in yard is really nice but not essential if there is plenty of exercise in other ways. I lived in an apartment without a yard and my dog did great--but he had daily trips to the park and regular trips to areas where he was able to run off leash. In the house, they tend to be lazy bums unless you (or another pet) engages them in play. They never seem to realize they aren't puppies who grew up to be big dogs and are convinced they are the absolute perfect size to curl up on your lap! 

They aren't difficult to train but like any dog, they do need training. They are bird dogs and even if you don't train them to hunt, most will point and chase birds by nature. 

They also don't require a lot of grooming. They do shed, but it's not unreasonable and if you brush them regularly it's very managable. My parents like the feathering on their dogs so they let the hair grow, I think they look great with or without so I always kept my dog's hair clipped really short to cut down on hair around the house. And we trained ours to love being vacuumed which also helped with hair issues!

They are excellent with people, including children (not just my siblings and our friends, the grandkids have grown up with them as well). They're very affectionate and anxious to please their humans. If my current situation lended itself to it, I would have another in a heartbeat. They aren't the right dogs for everyone, but I do think they make amazing family pets.


----------



## tbremer (Oct 20, 2008)

i would tell them to take the girl around some labs and golden retrievers and see how she does. if her allergies dont act up, i would get one. you really cant go wrong with a lab or retriever.

i have a black lab/border collie mix and he is pretty much everything id want in a dog. hes SUPER loving, super active, loves water but at the same time is protective but wouldnt ever bite someone unless seriously provoked. however IF seriously provoked (attacked or someone attacked my wife or me) he would protect himself/us.

edit: if they find a dog that has lab/retriever in it but its a mix, look into what that mix is. my parents have a lab/pitbull/chow and its worthless (from what ive read/heard, i think its mostly the chow in her makes her aggressive and anti social).


----------

